# "Bison Pass" N Scale Plan. Thought? Ideas?



## Project Galileo (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi all. It has been a while since I have had time to hang out here or play with trains. We moved keeping me busy with other things for a bit. Now that I am settled it is time to build the train. The new house has a basement space that will become a wonderful layout. There are walls along the west and north side of this layout and a concrete wall jog coming towards you/south then going 90 degrees again finishing the back/north part of the layout with a wall. The rest of the layout beginning at the tunnel all the way to the far west wall indicated in darker gray is open to the room. Several hours and days have been spent designing and playing with AnyRail software. Here is what I came up with. It is a work in progress but is close.

My previous layout was made with Kato Unitrack so I will continue using it. Most of the switches and about half of the track I will need for this new layout I already have. All of the guts and brains of the old layout including an NCE system, short circuit protectors, Switch-Kat stationary decoders, etc. will all go nicely into this new layout. The last set up had four power sectors/neighborhoods so I will be doing the same here.

I am not a rivet counter and the set up will not be entirely prototype. I run steam and diesel both so time will be vague too. Setting is Colorado, where I live, with an emphasis on D&RGW, BNSF, Burlington Northern, and UP. The layout will have elevation with the high point being a coal mine at 3" above main grade. The back stretch run is approximately 13 feet long while both the circle trestle run and tunnel run are each about 12 feet long. The grades will all be 2%. The ravine and stream/waterfall will end up below main grade 2 inches. There is only once piece of curved track that has a 12 3/8" radius. All other curves are larger. Structures will include industry, warehouses, a passenger depot, coaling tower, sanding, water towers, and the like. As always happens with me the buildings become the most variable and changeable part of the plan and may move around a bit from where they are indicated on this plan. This plan has 162.5 feet of track.

That is the basics.

What do think? I would love all y'all to give me your thoughts, ideas, constructive criticism, comments about the new plan?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Very interesting N scale layout. Lots of continuous running
and it's always a pleasure to see many freight spurs and
yard tracks.

When you lock it down be sure to post it in the
Layouts of Members forum so it will be available
for all to see.

Don


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Cool layout. I like the long winding loops for continuous running. Might be a difficult reach to the far side next to the walls.

Mark


----------



## Project Galileo (Oct 28, 2015)

Don - Thanks for the props. I will post it when I nail it down.

Mark - It is a deep reach for most folks. I am 6'5" so my long arms allow for me to reach a couple more inches than most. Initially I tried several ways to shorten the reach up nearer to 24 inches but kept running into tight curves to do so. I prefer wider curves so chose to reach a bit instead. It really isn't bad for me. 

My last layout was a 4x8 table that ended up being pushed against a wall. I reached 4 feet on that layout with some stretch but was able to manage. This set up should be okay...for me.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

To help with the reach, you might consider a "topside creeper". Auto mechanics use them to reach out over an engine bay. In your case, it would give you something to lean on and protect your layout.


----------

